# 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!



## Combi (10. Mai 2015)

*3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*

hi,ich frage mich seit etlichen monaten,ob mein alter 3570-k,ausreichend ist,oder ob ich mit einem 4790-k
einiges mehr an leistung hätte.es wurmt mich,meine cpu hat kein ht,der 4790-k hat ht,aber einen niedrigeren takt,selbst mit oc.
meine cpu läuft stable auf 4,9ghz im alltag und  5,0 ghz würden auch gehen,allerdings müsste ich die pumpe und lüfter dann auf hörbare u/min stellen.
die max temp bleibt bei 52 grad.

aber das mit dem ht und anderer,neuerer architektur,macht mich unsicher.
hat ein 4xxx dank aktuellerer bauart,mehr leistung,bei geringerem takt?!
ich spiele zu 80% imo guild wars 2.da ist ein hoher coretakt besser,da leider das game zu 95% über cpu und nicht über gpu berechnet wird.
meine 2x 780er hydros langweilen sich zu tode.
aber bf4,gta v,oder das kommende witcher 3 (28 eus bei ebay,schlagt zu!),verlangen ja nach ordentlich power.
ist da eine aktuellere cpu von vorteil oder nicht.
da mir die 9xx grakas vom preis-leistungsverhältnis nicht zusagen,habe ich noch nicht aufgerüstet.evtl die 980 ti.ma schaun.

es gibt doch eineige,die vom 3570-k auf nen 4790-k umgestiegen sind.
habt ihr spürbar was gemerkt?
ich weis,ich blödsinn auf ganz hohem niveau ,aber bisher hatte ich,wenn keine max settings mehr klappten,aufgerüstet.
nun habe ich ein paar generationen übersprungen und frage mich,ob ich noch warten kann,oder mehr leistung haben könnte,cpu-seitig.
meine olle will in urlaub,waren erst vor 5 jahren ,auto neu,renoviert,geldreserven futsch!
eine erneuerung,läg bei 500-650 eus für cpu und board.ma eben so,geht auch nimmer.
balkendiagramme sind schön,aber subjektive erfahrung von usern,gibt mir mehr.
thx 4 ur replies!


----------



## Cross-Flow (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*

Das SMT vom i7 wird dir bei Games auch nicht den Arsch retten, erst recht nicht bei einem 4,9 Ghz i5. SMT ist nach wie vor in manchen Spielen eher eine Bremse. Wenn du das System noch bisschen behältst dann ist DX12 eh deine Rettung.

Sicher hat ein 4790K eine höhere IPC von, sagen wir mal, 10% aber deinen i5 zum zoggen austauschen ist sinnlos 

In den von dir genannten Games die du spielen willst wirst du mit entsprechenden Einstellungen eh im GPU Limit landen.


----------



## Ion (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*



Combi schrieb:


> hat ein 4xxx dank aktuellerer bauart,mehr leistung,bei geringerem takt?!



Ja, wäre sonst auch etwas witzlos, oder?
Haswell hat mehr IPC als Ivy - aber wenn beide CPU´s auf gleichen Takt laufen, ist der Haswell vielleicht 5-10% schneller.
SMT bringt bis zu 30% (theoretisch 100%) mehr Leistung, muss aber auch unterstützt werden. (Die meisten Anwendungen tun dies, Spiele eher weniger).

Da deine CPU mit 4.9GHz rennt, lohnt sich ein Tausch in keinster Weise.
Für BF4 reicht die CPU locker, GTA V braucht "nur" einen i3-4370 um im Durchschnitt an die 60FPS zu liefern.
Witcher 3? Ist doch nicht draußen, woher sollen wir wissen welche CPU dort benötigt wird?

Wenn du unbedingt basteln willst, dann warte doch auf Skylake, kommt doch bald.


----------



## Andomaster (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*

Würde an deiner Stelle auch nicht umsteigen, der Mehrgewinn wäre einfach zu gering!
Bin selber von einem FX-6300 umgestiegen, da war die Leistungssteigerung nicht zu übersehen. Bei deinem i5-3570K @ 4,9GHz wirst du nur einen minimalen Unterschied bemerken, wenn überhaupt.
Abgesehen davon sind die Intel-Prozessoren aktuell auch relativ teuer, da rentiert sich eine solche Investition gleich noch weniger!
Wenns geht würde ich auch mindestens bis Skylake warten.


----------



## Decrypter (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*

Ganz ehrlich: Ein Umstieg auf einen i7 4790K lohnt sich nicht im geringsten. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn der Hauptanwendungsbereich bei Spielen liegt. der i7 4790K hat zwar ca 10% mehr IPC als dein i5 3570K aus der Ivy Bridge Generation. Das macht den Kohl aber überhaupt nicht fett. Dein i5 hat immer noch mehr als genug Leistung. Das HT eines i7 kommt auch nur dann zum tragen, wenn das entsprechende Game mehr als die 4 Kerne deines i5 unterstützt. Das ist aber bei Spielen heute noch sehr selten der Fall. Anders sieht das dann schon bei vielen Anwendungsprogrammen aus. Hier wird Multithreading schon weit mehr unterstützt. Nicht ohne Grund schneiden hier die AMD FX CPUs deutlich besser ab, da sie hier ihre Stärken durch die Modul Architektur voll ausspielen können. 

Spar dir die Kohle und fahr mit deiner besseren Hälfte in Urlaub. da habt ihr beide mehr von, als von dem völlig unnötigen Upgrade von einem i5 3570K zu einen i7 4790K. In 2 Jahren mag das dann anders aussehen.


----------



## feder19 (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*

Würde da meinem Vorredner zustimmen, lieber noch ein bisschen warten und dann mit Skylake direkt MB umrüsten und auf DDR4 wechseln (Energieeffizienz).


----------



## Amon (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: 3570-K,aufrüsten,oder gehts von der Leistung her noch?!*

Der 3570K ist auf jeden Fall noch völlig ausreichend, ich spreche aus Erfahrung ich hab selber einen. Ich würde da nichts ändern.


----------

